# Glock 35 conversion barrels...



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Hello, I want to have a little fun with my beautiful Glock.

The Glock 35 model in .40S&W can be converted to .357 and 9mm calibers. All you have to do is change the barrels and appropriate magazines.

My question is which barrel brands should I go with? There's Wolf, KKH and Jarvis.

Also, for G35 owners have you done this and were there any problems? Thanks.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

There are other parts that should be changed as well such as the extractor, extractor plunger, plunger spring and spring loaded bearing, depending on which caliber you choose. My question is why bother. You have an excellent gun in .40 caliber so why not use the right ammo for the gun you purchased. 9 mm ammo is a bit less expensive but I would recommend you shoot the ammo the gun was designed for.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

martial_field said:


> My question is why bother.


I know, I know...

But I just want to get a chance to appreciate it's versatility.

Converting barrels would be better than buying a new G34....maybe I should just save up? Hmm....

But my next one is going to be a G27, so I can stay with the same caliber.

Hey martial-What ammo do you recommend?


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

You don't have to change out anything when switching between .40 and .357Sig, only when you switch to 9mm, and even then it may not be needed.

The .357 is a great round!!


----------



## AuProspector (Feb 8, 2007)

Glockamania® said:


> Hello, I want to have a little fun with my beautiful Glock.
> 
> The Glock 35 model in .40S&W can be converted to .357 and 9mm calibers. All you have to do is change the barrels and appropriate magazines.
> 
> ...


I converted my G35 to a .357 Sig and a 9mm using Lone Wolfe barrels.... with the 9mm just be sure to get it as the 9mm conversion barrel... I haven't changed anything in the gun, factory everything but the new barrels..... I read that you may have an occassional malfunction in the 9mm but I haven't had any... same goes for the .357, no malfunctions. Apx. 500 rounds in each.


----------



## HotRod9mm (Jan 11, 2007)

AuProspector said:


> I put converted my G35 to a .357 Sig and a 9mm using Lone Wolfe barrels.... with the 9mm just be sure to get it as the 9mm conversion barrel... I haven't changed anything in the gun, factory everything but the new barrels..... I read that you may have an occassional malfunction in the 9mm but I haven't had any... same goes for the .357, no malfunctions. Apx. 500 rounds in each.


I've converted many G22 to 9mm(and my G32 & G33) with just the LWD barrel plus mags and have yet to have any issues except for one shooter limp wristing.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I believe RECOIL SPRING should be added to your swap out list too, probably have reliability issues shooting 9mm with a .40 recoil spring(short cycling)


----------



## HotRod9mm (Jan 11, 2007)

scooter said:


> I believe RECOIL SPRING should be added to your swap out list too, probably have reliability issues shooting 9mm with a .40 recoil spring(short cycling)


Nope, same guide rod/spring.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Glockamania® said:


> Hello, I want to have a little fun with my beautiful Glock.
> 
> The Glock 35 model in .40S&W can be converted to .357 and 9mm calibers. All you have to do is change the barrels and appropriate magazines.
> 
> ...


I've thunk the same thing about my G23. 9mm is cheaper to shoot.
:watching:


----------

